# Passt ein Coolermaster Seidon 120XL in ein Zalman Z11 Plus



## Mazze (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo.

Ich hatte schon ewig vor mir eine von diesen "Maintenance free" Cpu only Wasserkühlern zu kaufen und da gerade einer auf ZackZack im Angebot ist, wollte ich nun wissen ob der Collermaster Seidon 120XL wohl in das Gehäuse meines 2 PC passt.
Das Gehäuse ist wie im Titel schon steht ein Zalman Z11 Plus.


----------



## TechGuru (31. Mai 2013)

Das Zalman Z11 Plus hat hinten, vorne und oben Platz für eine 120x120er Radi.
Wahrscheinlich sind die Lüfterplätze vorne und hinten schon belegt, also kannst du den Radi der Kompakt-WaKü oben montieren.


----------



## Mazze (31. Mai 2013)

Danke für die mehr als schnelle antwort.

Ich dachte mir das selbe aber wo ich mir halt total unsicher bei bin ist die dicke des Radiators. ist ja fast doppelt so dick wie ein normaler.


"EDIT" Ich habe grade mal ins Gehäuse geschaut und ich glaube er solte eig mit leichtigkeit hinten rein passen, ich kann den Lüfter der da ist ja einfach verschieben oder ganz drausen lasse.


----------



## TechGuru (31. Mai 2013)

Von der Dicke weiß ich jetzt nichts genaues, aber normal kann man da hinten sehr viel montieren.


----------



## Mazze (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da dann noch eine Frage. Welchen von diesen beiden ""Coolermaster Seidon 120XL - Zalman CNPS20LQ "findest du besser, und wenn es keine umstände macht warum?


----------



## beren2707 (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mich für eine von beiden entscheiden müsste, würde ich die Seidon nehmen, auch wegen des Angebotspreises. Hätte ich jedoch eine Wahl, würde ich zu weder noch tendieren. Beide Systeme sind verhältnismäßig teuer und schlecht durchdacht. Bei hohen Drehzahlen sind beide sehr laut, bei gedrosselten Drehzahlen sind sie auf dem Niveau deutlich günstigerer Luftkühler. Da du im Z11 Plus ordentlich Platz haben solltest, würde ich lieber einen guten Luftkühler wie den Macho o.ä. verbauen, da spart man ordentlich Geld und hat bei geringerer Lautstärke auch sehr gute Temperaturen. 

AiO-Kühler rentieren sich erst mMn mit 240 oder 280er-Radiatoren (und Wechsellüftern) rein von der absoluten Leistung her, sind dann vom Preis aber endgültig so grottenschlecht, dass man gleich eine echte WaKü kaufen kann oder eben zu einem guten Luftkühler greift. Nur bei stark begrenzten Platzverhältnissen, bei denen normalgroße Luftkühler nicht passen, sind die AiO-Lösungen eine empfehlenswerte Alternative. Das sollte bei dir ja nicht gerade der Fall sein.


----------



## Mazze (31. Mai 2013)

Ok danke dir, und den Macho muss ich mir nichtmal kaufen da er schon drin ist^^


----------



## beren2707 (31. Mai 2013)

Dan ists ja noch besser, kein Geld ausgeben müssen und keine Arbeit.


----------

